# 8 oz Orange Crush bottle from Canada



## RCO (Dec 30, 2019)

a month or so I found this bottle at an antique mall in southern Ontario , there was a table with about 20 different orange crush / crush bottles all marked $10 each  . most I had seen before but something about this one seemed off , different size and different than the other clear ones . 

my research online indicates its not a common one , not exactly sure how uncommon it is . I had never seen it before .  but would seem the 8 oz size bottle was not one which was commonly used

definitely Canadian as it has the D in a triangle mark on bottom , from dominion glass 

July 20, 1920 patent date . Orange Crush co bottle on front , Orange Crush 8 fl oz on back


----------



## RCO (Dec 30, 2019)

some more pictures


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 30, 2019)

That's a really nice bottle. Always liked the design of those 1920 patent Orange Crush bottles. It was worth ten bucks!


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Dec 31, 2019)

8 oz. is definitely an unusual size for Orange Crush bottles. To get one for $10 is very lucky.

I only see the Canadian patent date (1921) on Canadian Orange Crush bottles. The U.S. ones have the U.S. patent date (1920).

I assume you're sure that the mark is a D in a triangle, not an R in a triangle (Reed Glass). I can't see the mark in the photos. A Dominion Glass Orange Crush with the U.S. patent date seems to me to be some kind of mistake, so your bottle might be even a bit more valuable than a regular 8 oz. Orange Crush.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 31, 2019)

These were made for USA market, States like Ohio, Mississippi, and so on. They are less common . 
Just like many Canadian bottles were made in the USA, some US bottlers contracted Canadian firms to manufacture bottles for them as well.
This is why you see the USA patent date, and the USA required by law imported bottles to be marked by Canadian firms.


----------



## RCO (Dec 31, 2019)

Canadacan said:


> These were made for USA market, States like Ohio, Mississippi, and so on. They are less common .
> Just like many Canadian bottles were made in the USA, some US bottlers contracted Canadian firms to manufacture bottles for them as well.
> This is why you see the USA patent date, and the USA required by law imported bottles to be marked by Canadian firms.



interesting , I never considered the possibility it was made in Canada but used in the US . either way never seen it before but that makes sense if it wasn't actually used here


----------



## RCO (Dec 31, 2019)

bottle-o-pop said:


> 8 oz. is definitely an unusual size for Orange Crush bottles. To get one for $10 is very lucky.
> 
> I only see the Canadian patent date (1921) on Canadian Orange Crush bottles. The U.S. ones have the U.S. patent date (1920).
> 
> I assume you're sure that the mark is a D in a triangle, not an R in a triangle (Reed Glass). I can't see the mark in the photos. A Dominion Glass Orange Crush with the U.S. patent date seems to me to be some kind of mistake, so your bottle might be even a bit more valuable than a regular 8 oz. Orange Crush.




it for sure is the Dominion mark , I've seen that mark all the time on bottles here 

I don't think they started to use the Dominion Mark until 1930 or so , so the bottle is likely older than 1920 , possibly 30's or early 40's era


----------



## mrosman (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi RCO.... you are right, your 8oz. bottle is Canadian, as evidenced by the Dominion Glass production. Referring to my book, p.52-53, there are actually three variations of the 8oz. clear 'krinkly' bottle. One side has the standard PAT'D embossing and embossing on the other side like the O.C. Beverage group. The most common 8oz. has similar embossing on both sides. The rarest of the three is the 8oz. with only 'Orange Crush' and the 8oz. content on one side..... my book is available on Ebay... good luck. Michael


----------



## mrosman (Mar 4, 2020)

I have been looking again at this 8oz. Krinkly, clear bottle.... it should be 83/4" high and 21/4" across... Variations occurred with a small 'o' to large'O' and a hyphen and CO. Your bottle may be a variation which I missed or never saw.... Mike


----------



## Gramr (May 4, 2020)

RCO said:


> a month or so I found this bottle at an antique mall in southern Ontario , there was a table with about 20 different orange crush / crush bottles all marked $10 each  . most I had seen before but something about this one seemed off , different size and different than the other clear ones .
> 
> my research online indicates its not a common one , not exactly sure how uncommon it is . I had never seen it before .  but would seem the 8 oz size bottle was not one which was commonly used
> 
> ...


I'm out west on Vancouver island, l have two OC bottles one a original one diamond 6oz the other a two diamond 6oz but taller and narrower. Both are dated 'TMRG Aug 12 1921' I'm speculating the canuck one's have the '21 date and American one's '20 date and 'patented' instead of 'trade mark registered'. I actually joined as l found this curious also have found bottles all my life


----------



## Gramr (May 4, 2020)

Gramr said:


> I'm out west on Vancouver island, l have two OC bottles one a original one diamond 6oz the other a two diamond 6oz but taller and narrower. Both are dated 'TMRG Aug 12 1921' I'm speculating the canuck one's have the '21 date and American one's '20 date and 'patented' instead of 'trade mark registered'. I actually joined as l found this curious also have found bottles all my life


----------



## SODABOB (May 4, 2020)

Just for the record ...

The Owens Illinois Glass Company also made a patent 1920 bottle in the 8 Ounce size.  I'm not sure about the date of this particular bottle, but it has to be 1929 or later because 1929 was when Owens-Illinois started operation in the U.S.

(I will look for a better example with better photos)


----------



## Canadacan (May 4, 2020)

Gramr said:


> I'm out west on Vancouver island, l have two OC bottles one a original one diamond 6oz the other a two diamond 6oz but taller and narrower. Both are dated 'TMRG Aug 12 1921' I'm speculating the canuck one's have the '21 date and American one's '20 date and 'patented' instead of 'trade mark registered'. I actually joined as l found this curious also have found bottles all my life


Yes Canada has the August 1921 dates and the USA has July 1920. The TMRG is the second Canadian bottle to come out, we also had the Pat'd which were the Ward's Crush bottles.


----------



## Gramr (May 4, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> Yes Canada has the August 1921 dates and the USA has July 1920. The TMRG is the second Canadian bottle to come out, we also had the Pat'd which were the Ward's Crush bottles.
> 
> Thank you it made sense that was the case. Both of bottles in pic are 6oz tall one smaller diameter. Love unearthing the past lot of the time you learn a bonus or two. I love the way
> Orange
> ...


----------



## Gramr (May 4, 2020)

[QUOTE="Gramr, post: 729095, member:                

Bottom's


----------



## Canadacan (May 4, 2020)

Nice both made by Dominion glass, some are marked with Consumers glass logo, another with an M in a circle for Mid West glass company, and most Pat'd have no markings other than mould numbers. And there is another made by an American firm but for Canadian market 6oz, I can't recall the maker.
The head subject here being an 8oz which was for USA market but made here in Canada is pretty interesting.


----------



## SODABOB (May 4, 2020)

Cc / or anyone who knows the answer ...

I haven't researched this yet - so I don't know the specifics - but would like to know if the bottles made in Canada for the American market have a Canadian makers mark AND some other type of mark such as an American bottlers name on them?  It was stated that some of the Canadian made bottles were for Ohio and Mississippi.  Does that mean those particular bottles have a Canadian mark and something to indicate they were bottled and distributed in Ohio and Mississippi?  If anyone has examples of those type of bottles, could you please share them with us  

Thanks - Bob


----------



## Canadacan (May 5, 2020)

As far as I know just the Dominion mark, say @RCO would it be possible to get a photo of the base of your bottle please?
So that was my statement, but I meant it in general, those were two states I found ads for that used the 8oz...I'm sure there were more?
I also have one marked full 1/2 pint..which is basically an 8oz, it's from Kansas.

And there is also a Canadian TMRG I thinks it is, that was made in the USA by Obear-Nester Glass Co... has an N in a square box on the base.


----------



## SODABOB (May 6, 2020)

Other than on certain bottles, the attached snippet is the ONLY reference I can find for the August 22, 1921 date.  Especially notice where it says Words;  "Orange Crush" and "Ward's" - Also notice where it says Chicago, Illinois U.S.A. - I can't say for certain, but it appears to me the Patent Record was for permission to use the Words and not necessarily the bottle itself. - I spent hours looking for a August 22, 1921 Bottle Patent but could not find one, and suspect it might not exist. - The number 29079 might also serve as a clue for additional research. - I realize this won't answer all of the questions, but I feel its significant enough to warrant a closer investigation that MIGHT explain the August 22, 1921 date.





Footnote:  I have some additional information related to the August 22, 1921 BOTTLES that I will share soon.


----------



## SODABOB (May 6, 2020)

Here are two variations of the August 22, 1921 bottle - Notice they both use an abbreviation for the word Registered and not the word Patented.  The REG. and T.M.R.G. might refer to the Canadian Patent Office Record I attached in my last post.













However, on the standard July 20, 1920 bottle there is an abbreviation for the word Patented - PAT'D


----------



## Gramr (May 6, 2020)

I think first a patent in the States was taken out it may have been the only product protection at the time. But knowing the British at the time, 'that's not a new idea it's a bottle,you want trademarking down the hall'. So the aug date is the Canadian 'trademark registered' date. It's the beginning of today's trademarking l find it interesting,another factor in making bottles a history chart of various changes.


----------



## SODABOB (May 8, 2020)

Here's a little more information that might be of interest ...

*The Dominion Glass Company started using the Diamond-D mark circa 1928 *

Which indicates that any Orange Crush bottle with the Diamond-D mark was made in 1928 or later.







*United States Tariff Act of 1930 - Section 304 - Paragraph (a)








However, I still can't find any documentation ( or bottles ) that confirms the Dominion Glass Company EXPORTED any Orange Crush bottles to the United States.   ???*


----------



## SODABOB (May 8, 2020)

P.S.

The confirmation I'm looking for includes one of the following ...

1.  Any document, news article, publication, etc. that states the Dominion Glass exported Orange Crush bottles to the United States.

2. Any Orange Crush bottle with a Diamond-D mark that ALSO has the name and/or location of a United States bottler on it.


----------



## Gramr (May 8, 2020)

A small difference in the one l found is the on the neck this short one has a clear neck l noticed the others have a 'knurled' look. Thanks for info,possibly as the bottles changed in '30 and 'D' came in '28 gives a window of manufacture. Makes sense as l noticed mine had crisp lines possibly due to limited use of mold. My apologies for the 6+8oz mix up on my part. At first the two looked identical.


----------



## SODABOB (May 8, 2020)

Gramr

Thanks for the information and photos

What makers mark / date codes / patent dates / etc;  are embossed on the two bottles you just posted?


----------



## Gramr (May 8, 2020)

Those are the two from my previous post's short one TMRG aug 22 1921 l find it interesting it reads 'Orange crusH bottle' not drink. Then at bottom 6 fl oz. The other is REG D aug 22 1922 and a fat round lettering 'orange crush' but also block lettering 'bottle' at bottom other side mr crushy facing right and orange crush bottle again with 6 fl oz at bottom.


----------



## Gramr (May 8, 2020)

I ment to ask your bottle with TMRG aug 22 1921 is the neck clear or 'knurled'.


----------



## Gramr (May 8, 2020)

I did notice the lettering differs the one Orange crusH like mine is REG the other which is more ORANGE CRUSH big 'O' is the TMRG one. As mine is sort of a combination of the two.


----------



## Gramr (May 8, 2020)

Sorry short one D in a diamond. Tall one same D with c on right and 5 left with a 7 other side.


----------



## SODABOB (May 9, 2020)

During the course of my research, a lot of references source Thomas B. King's 1987 book …

*"Glass In Canada"*

If anyone has a copy of this book, it should provide some helpful information about Canadian glass manufacturers, as well as information about exporting and importing of bottles.  There are four copies of the book currently available on eBay, as well as other sites such as Amazon, etc.  The average price for a used copy is about $25

If anyone has a copy, please check and see if it has any information related to the Dominion Glass Company and/or the Consumers Glass Company - especially anything related to exporting and importing.







Speaking of exporting and importing, according to the information in these snippets, it appears that Canada imported a lot more glass containers (bottles) than they exported.  Its information like this that confuses me about the claims about Canada supposedly exporting Orange Crush bottles to the United States.  Please note that I am not trying to prove or disprove anything, I'm just trying to find relevant facts related to this topic.



*1922-1928*







*1959



*

This will likely conclude my contributions to this discussion, but look forward to any additional information provided by the King book or other relevant sources.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 10, 2020)

RCO said:


> some more pictures View attachment 200968View attachment 200969


Hi RCO, It is a U.S bottle. Here is mine from LGW (Laurens Glass Works)  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## mrosman (Jun 24, 2020)

That grouping of bottles, clear, Krinkly, with Reg., Regd ,TMRG, - Aug.21, 1921 and 1922 are a special group, written up in my book p.40-44. These bottle were the Canadian equivalent of the American, classic non-Ward's bottle.  They were all 6oz. They were Canadian as evidenced on the base - a 'D' in a diamond or a 'C' in a triangle - two Canadian bottle manufacturers. No city identified on any. The TMRG appeared 1920-1924 in Canada only - again two dates, 1921 and 1922.  Also a rare bottle with a number embossed under the 6 Fl.Ozs. on the front.


----------



## Burkenhill (Jun 24, 2020)

mrosman said:


> That grouping of bottles, clear, Krinkly, with Reg., Regd ,TMRG, - Aug.21, 1921 and 1922 are a special group, written up in my book p.40-44. These bottle were the Canadian equivalent of the American, classic non-Ward's bottle.  They were all 6oz. They were Canadian as evidenced on the base - a 'D' in a diamond or a 'C' in a triangle - two Canadian bottle manufacturers. No city identified on any. The TMRG appeared 1920-1924 in Canada only - again two dates, 1921 and 1922.  Also a rare bottle with a number embossed under the 6 Fl.Ozs. on the front.


Please tell me how to get a copy of your book.


----------



## Gramr (Jun 24, 2020)

mrosman said:


> That grouping of bottles, clear, Krinkly, with Reg., Regd ,TMRG, - Aug.21, 1921 and 1922 are a special group, written up in my book p.40-44. These bottle were the Canadian equivalent of the American, classic non-Ward's bottle.  They were all 6oz. They were Canadian as evidenced on the base - a 'D' in a diamond or a 'C' in a triangle - two Canadian bottle manufacturers. No city identified on any. The TMRG appeared 1920-1924 in Canada only - again two dates, 1921 and 1922.  Also a rare bottle with a number embossed under the 6 Fl.Ozs. on the front.


Thanks for info. As a member pointed out canada imported a lot of bottles so l would guess the ones we made are "rare" I'm guessing a American drink with a "D" on bottom is worth looking into.


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 28, 2020)

Burkenhill said:


> Please tell me how to get a copy of your book.


Was there a response on how to get the book?  Thanks, Ray


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 29, 2020)

Raypadua said:


> Was there a response on how to get the book?  Thanks, Ray


Here is a current link...
SALE - ONLY Book on Orange-Crush Bottles - Evolution and History. 3rd. ed., | eBay 

I have a few contributions in that book!


----------



## mrosman (Dec 2, 2020)

Burkenhill said:


> Please tell me how to get a copy of your book.





Canadacan said:


> Here is a current link...
> SALE - ONLY Book on Orange-Crush Bottles - Evolution and History. 3rd. ed., | eBay
> 
> I have a few contributions in that book!


Hi Ivan... I am grateful always for your contributions.... as you know I keep close contact with Ron.  I was fascinated to see your pictures of the brown Mae West bottles, which were never used. Regards, Michael


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 3, 2020)

mrosman said:


> Hi Ivan... I am grateful always for your contributions.... as you know I keep close contact with Ron.  I was fascinated to see your pictures of the brown Mae West bottles, which were never used. Regards, Michael


Thank you sir!....I'm honored to have been able to contribute and be featured in your book.
Yes I try to touch base with Ron every few months....he too was surprised by these brown Mae West samples.
Cheers, Ivan


----------

